# Home exchange holidays



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

Anybody ever tried one of these ?? Obviously through a reputable organisation with safeguards against disaster ...but with retirement a mere 4 years away I'll be very tempted..it seems such a good idea I can't see why its not more popular..or is it more popular than I realize ?


----------

